
Neural Networks and Graph Algorithms with Next-Generation Processors [pdf] - espeed
https://www.osti.gov/servlets/purl/1468104
======
eddieone
I remember when usb bitcoin miners started the asic trajectory in crypto. I
don't think nascent is the right word.

